# I want to buy a tv to use as a monitor.



## AnthonyLordi (Apr 26, 2010)

I was going to buy a TV off newegg, possibly this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889112033
And use it as a monitor / of course use it as a tv / and use it for my xbox.
I have a stereo that has different sound connectivity options, it has a/v ports so I can use consoles / dvd players / etc to give me the sound I need, I purchased this stereo about 6 years ago, and I'm surprised that it's as useful as it is. It also has a usb port, but requires software in order to use it for my computer, yet I still manage to do it.
Now, what I want to know, is if I wanted to use the stereo for sound when I watch regular television, how would I go about doing that? Would the TV need like a/v out? or how does that work out? 
If you need to know anything, or have any pointers on the subject, feel free to post! 

Help is appreciated, thanks in advance.
-Anthony


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I found some pros and cons of the product, hope it will help you.
Pros: Low priceGreat pictureFull 1080pPlenty of inputs for a budget TVPlenty of video and audio settings for fine-tuning.
Cons: Built-in speakers


----------



## AnthonyLordi (Apr 26, 2010)

shannon08 said:


> Well, I found some pros and cons of the product, hope it will help you.
> Pros: Low priceGreat pictureFull 1080pPlenty of inputs for a budget TVPlenty of video and audio settings for fine-tuning.
> Cons: Built-in speakers


Unfortunately, this was of no use to me, I've already read the reviews and found none of them to be helpful.
But thank you for posting!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

A stereo is "A" (audio) only. The TV needs the same audio out jack that matches the audio in jack on the stereo.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what inputs are available on the stereo ? 
whats the make and model of the stereo?

Looking at that TV spec here http://www.sceptre.com/Products/LCD/Specifications/spec_x240bc-FHD.htm
Most of the audio is IN 
So you can connect your PC to the TV via the VGA plug and the Stereo IN socket 
For Audio OUT - it only appears to have S/PDIF http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S/PDIF

I tried to find a manual for more info and only found these http://www.sceptre.com/Support/index.htm#Manual


----------



## AnthonyLordi (Apr 26, 2010)

etaf said:


> what inputs are available on the stereo ?
> whats the make and model of the stereo?
> 
> Looking at that TV spec here http://www.sceptre.com/Products/LCD/Specifications/spec_x240bc-FHD.htm
> ...


I've been searching to find the make and model for this, as I recently in the past few months tossed the manual, I figured I'd have no need for it anymore since I know the functions pretty well. I did however find it, and got link for you to check out.
http://download.p4c.philips.com/files/f/fw-c577_37/fw-c577_37_pss_eng.pdf

-I do not necessarily need to buy that specific TV, but I do want one $300 or lower that can be used for PC/Xbox/TV (just in case anybody wants to recommend a television for me to purchase.)

But anywho, back to the post, I'm not much of a "details" person, as far as specifications such as connections and what not, so I only know the basics of those sorts of things. Thank you for the reply, this is the most useful one so far! And of course, thanks to the others for replying in general


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Audio Input Analog : AUX (cinch)


 Audio Cinch connectors use these type of plugs http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4a/Cinch-Stecker.jpg the socket looks like this http://img.tomshardware.com/us/2004/06/21/terratec/firewire_6.jpg
Cinch, RCA, Phono are some names used for the same type of socket

so it looks like you have Analog audio input via RCA/Cinch/Phono connections - but no Audio output on the TV - BUT it does have a Headphone socket and that may work with the Cinch Input, But i would not expect the impedance to match and so you may get a very very low signal to use, although its very possible it will work OK, just no guarantee - this would be the type of cable needed to do that http://www.com-tra.de/img/p/klinke_cinch_2.jpg 
details here http://stereos.about.com/od/systemsetup/ht/TVtoStereo.htm

Really you want a TV with RCA/Phono Line Audio OUT sockets to connect to the Audio system...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889136039
http://www.cobyusa.com/files/manuals/TFTV2617_MN.pdf
Page 7 and Page 8 shows an Audio RCA connector - and mentions that it has Audio Out - I have not checked any other specs on the TV - just went through newegg to find something with audio output - *BUT would still want to check with the supplier that it will infact output the AUDIO to an AMP ok* 
It also has a VGA and Audio input for the PC


----------



## AnthonyLordi (Apr 26, 2010)

etaf said:


> Audio Cinch connectors use these type of plugs http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4a/Cinch-Stecker.jpg the socket looks like this http://img.tomshardware.com/us/2004/06/21/terratec/firewire_6.jpg
> Cinch, RCA, Phono are some names used for the same type of socket
> 
> so it looks like you have Analog audio input via RCA/Cinch/Phono connections - but no Audio output on the TV - BUT it does have a Headphone socket and that may work with the Cinch Input, But i would not expect the impedance to match and so you may get a very very low signal to use, although its very possible it will work OK, just no guarantee - this would be the type of cable needed to do that http://www.com-tra.de/img/p/klinke_cinch_2.jpg
> ...


Thank you for all of your help, I've figured out what I'm going to do, and I'm just going to use that tv as a monitor and for my xbox, and just not have to worry about sound for watching tv


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

As you have decided, it would only cost a few quid to try that cable out with the headphone socket to your amp


----------

